# Interior lights wont turn off...



## bendonnelly (Nov 2, 2011)

I just bought a 1967 Pontiac GTO, and I am unable to get the interior lights (overhead and in each footwell) to turn off. When I push in the door switches (2 each side) the lights dim but do not turn off.
I have it plugged in to a battery charger, but I think I am missing something obvious...
I cant wait to find out how stupid I am being!
arty:


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Did you turn the headlamp switch to the right?


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Those door switches can wear out and ground out even if pushed. Not real common but does happen


----------



## bendonnelly (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, light dial rotated fully clockwise, no change- interior lights stay on. 
When rotated CCW the headlights come on and interior lights dim a little. Have disconnected battery. Is there anything else besides a shorted door switch that would cause the interior lights to stay on?


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds like you have a bad headlight switch. Headlight should never come on by twisting the knob


----------



## bendonnelly (Nov 2, 2011)

I found out the problem. It was because the hood was raised. There is a spring-loaded switch that pops up then the hood is raised and switches the interior lights on. 

WHY!?

willy:


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

alarm?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not stock as far as I know.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

Some newer cheap DIY, and most older alarm systems tie into the interior light system. If you wanted the hood and trunk to be protected, you had to add a grounding switch to both and tie it into the light harness.


----------



## Tofubrew (Sep 8, 2015)

Just had a similar problem today with my 1969 GTO. I found out that it was a loose connection on the wire that runs under the bench seat in the back. Took out the bench seat, made sure the wire was grounded, and the interior lights worked normally again.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The way the various electrical circuits in these cars work is pretty weird. I can imagine some engineer, chuckling over his drawing board, saying to himself, "Just wait till they try to figure THIS out.."

Bear


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

My dome light wire is hot all the time. It is not grounding out on the housing as i've separated the wire from the housing....still has power. Where does that wire go from the dome light? Where/how should i check next? BTW, this is on a '68. Thanks.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If memory serves, the dome wire is supposed to be hot all the time. The door switches are what provides the path to ground. The circuit is designed work by the switches interrupting the ground, not by cutting power. Also reaching into the dark recesses of my memory.. I think it matters which switch is on which door because they work differently. One side has 2 wires, the other side only has one. The correct routing for the entire circuit is 12v direct to the dome light socket, ground wire leading away from the socket to the switch that has 2 wires, then from there (via the second wire) to the switch that has one wire. The 2wire switch, when it's "pushed in" (like when the door is closed) "connects" the 2 wires together so that when the other door is opened and completes the ground, the light will come on.

Bear


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Bear. On mine the two wire switch is on the drivers door, but i didn't unbolt the passenger side. I guess we have to figure that some part of the system has to run thru the headlight switch as it can turn on the dome light. Good info on the hot wire being hot continuously. So i guess either the headlight switch or one or both door switches are bad and not doing their thang. Any way to test to isolate the components so not as to throw parts at it that may not be the issue? Thanks again.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

*1968 Dome light issues.*

Here's what i have going on my '68 dome light situation. My dome light WAS staying on all the time. I read some forum threads and even some on those on the Chevelle site. After reading and fiddlin' around with it, here is where i'm at and need some advice. After taking the driver's door switch out and removing both wires, the dome light works like it should with the passenger door opening and by using the headlight switch itself to turn it on. All good. The white wire on the drivers door switch is hot. Does it matter which terminal on the switch it connects to? If i put the switch back in and connect the wires and the dome light won't turn off, the door switch has to be bad....correct? Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It does matter. Not only that, but the two switches are not the same. It helps to understand how this circuit works. The hot side goes to the light first, then to the switches. All they do is provide a path to ground after power has already gone through the light. Power goes to the light, then to the switch with two connectors, then to the switch with one.

Bear


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Bear. I get the wiring/ground aspect. If there is a specific terminal for the hot wire on the drivers door switch, how does know which one it is? Looks the same to me as the other spade. And i'm fairly sure that both switches are original and the passenger side switch is a two spade even tho there is only one wire attached. I really can't cipher how a switch as simple looking as it does can "go bad". If the spade end pushes out when the button is pushed in and breaks the ground connection, what could keep it connected?


----------

